# ''Suprise purchased'' trend that blown you away trend



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*''Suprise purchased'' trend that blown you away*

I purchased his morning Antonino Sabino new album vespro a cinque voci, beautifull album, soundz incredible.

Suprise purchased 2 Hieronymus Praethorius : missa in festo sanctissima trinitatis on (cpo).
I know there a purchased trend, but this trend is different it's a Suprise trend of thee purchased.

Stuff you purchased whiteout listening = instinct purchased.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I just threw the dice on Vaclav Neumann's boxset of works by Josef Suk. That was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Manxfeeder said:


> I just threw the dice on Vaclav Neumann's boxset of works by Josef Suk. That was a pleasant surprise.


amen to this,Manxfeeder, very clever adventureous move, i salute you sir :tiphat:


----------

